# Variations on an Elmer Theme



## gimbal (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi All,

First post - after a couple of slack years, I finally completed my second engine. Inspired by Elmer, it is my interpretation of the Mine Engine.







Now I just have to build a boiler etc!

More photos at http://www.gimbal.com.au/content.aspx?name=mine-engine-completed

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, that is beatiful. Great job!  Thm: Thm: Thm:


----------



## gimbal (Jun 25, 2009)

For those who like motion, I have uploaded a video of it running on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/v/QJNEPhl_PVg&hl=en&fs=1&


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking engine gimbal :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 25, 2009)

gimbal,
Very Niiiiiiice Thm: Thm: Thm: You have to start showing us more pictures of engines than every couple of years ;D 
Tony


----------



## jthulin (Jun 25, 2009)

gimbal  said:
			
		

> Now I just have to build a boiler etc!



Great job :bow: So does this mean we get to watch a boiler getting built? I for one would enjoy a "work in progress"


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I like 'motion'...otherwise an engine is 'mechanical art' or just a lump of metal.
(I like mechanical art too - and this would fit the bill.)

Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 25, 2009)

gimbal  said:
			
		

> Now I just have to build a boiler etc!




Looks like the top and bottom are started on a Vertical Flue type... or is that copper for something else?


----------



## Foozer (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice finish, nice eye candy. Love the moving parts


----------



## Maryak (Jun 25, 2009)

Gimbal,

Beautiful, I love the motion of the links. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## roadrage17 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice engine runs really nice 

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

best regards RR17


----------



## gimbal (Jun 26, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> Looks like the top and bottom are started on a Vertical Flue type... or is that copper for something else?




You are correct the copper is for a 3" vertical boiler.


----------



## Paolo (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice engine...!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## rake60 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice build of the Mine Engine Pat!

Rick


----------

